# CRS/CBS Breeding?



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok so I have this question about when CRS/CBS breed. So let's say a grade SS "No Entry" breeds with a grade A CRS. Would the babies end up as a grade in the middle, like V-Band or Tiger Tooth? Or do the same grade CRS/CBS only breed together?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

you got it if you breed higher grades with lower grades you'll get a grade in the middle thats why a lot of us shrimp breeders weed out the lower grades as out colony's develop so we can get higher and higher grades CRS don't discriminate they'll breed with any CRS regardless of their grade


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

jazzlvr123 said:


> thats why a lot of us shrimp breeders weed out the lower grades as out colony's develop so we can get higher and higher grades CRS


But if you breed together an SSS grade with an SSS, then it'll still be SSS


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Assuming they are the same grade you usually get a few higher grade, some lower, and some the same grade.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

You dont always get the same grade.
But, you will most likely and will have some low and some high.


----------

